# Visiting Chestnut Hollow



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm in Northern Indiana visiting a friend and am going to Chestnut Hollow to visit with Jerry Peters jr. this week, anyone need me to pick something up for them? Jerry's advice to me was bring several big bags of money and a truck I'll see if he minds me taking a few photos.
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 10, 2008)

Take Lots Of Pictures And Post Them Up !!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 10, 2008)

OH and be safe


----------



## J.E (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a peanute tank and fenders for my 37 shelby Airflo


----------



## MartyW (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been there to see Jerry and yes you should take a "black bag full of money"  He really has a cool place there and some really cool stuff.
Have fun!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I could really get a list going but no bag of money...right now I am looking for a EA Deluxe Streamlined light with bar mount-in white. Or a Delta Roadmaster light and Roadblaster horn with bar mounts (probably out of my range).


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Scott! How are you liking the weather here in the frozen heartland? I know I had my electric blanket on last night man its cold.

Anyway see if Jerry has a light mount for my 41 Champion if ya would please, should be a cheap item:eek: hahaha

Hope yer having fun on your vacation!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh yea, You dont have to buy it - if he has one can you send me his phone # and I can order it from him---dont want you to spend all your vacation money you might get stuck here!  - Don


----------



## JOEL (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely will need the big bags of money... They have a fantastic collection. Take lots of pix.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 11, 2008)

They won't mind you taking pictures at all.  It truly is a one of a kind collection, too much to digest in one or two visits.  The accessories are what will really blow you away.  Majority of them are in a huge antique glass wall showcase when you first walk in.
Jerry Jr. always makes the crack about bags of money, his dad usually wants guns for trade.  
Ah yes, the good ole hollow, I do believe I hear the faint sound of banjos playing in the distance.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2008)

so where is chesnut hollow


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 11, 2008)

"Bring lawyers guns and money" (to quote the late great Warren Zevon) and lots of free memory on your camera.  As Greg said they have a ton of accessories/parts and even more literature.  Lots and lots to look at... Chestnut Hollow is in Michigan, about 45 minutes east of Flint.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 12, 2008)

Chestnut Hollow is located in Almont, Michigan on a dirt road(last time I was there anyways) so go when the ground is frozen or dry.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2008)

well, it's been pretty cold here in Indiana! if this is any indication, it should be pretty cold there! I'll be going Saturday. hey Mike, I'll send ya a few icicles or was it bicycles you wanted? 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, the first photo was from the first morning here. the others are the second day. after the snow stopped it cleared up and was 1˚ F and warmed up to around 10˚ F that day! I must admit I rather liked the snow!
For those interested I'll post todays adventures in Auburn (yes as in the place they made the cars!!)
Scott


----------



## J.E (Feb 17, 2008)

BRRRRRRRR.It's been sunny and 60 Degrees here in Woodburn Oregon.Can't wait to see the Chesnut Hollow pictures.


----------

